# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Concatenate not working

## rrcrossman

I have several cells that I want to join together, but also would love to have a comma in between each. Formula is showing correct results, but cell is just showing formula.
What am I doing wrong?

----------


## AliGW

Delete the formula from the cell, set the cell to general format and then re-enter the formula. Does it now work?

----------


## Tony Valko

> Delete the formula from the cell, set the cell to general format and then re-enter the formula. Does it now work?



No need to delete the formula.

Format the cell as General
Press function key F2 (or, use your mouse and double click on the cell)
Press Enter (or, click the Enter button)

----------


## AliGW

> No need to delete the formula.



I've not been able to fix it without deleting the formula when it has happened to me.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

> I've not been able to fix it without deleting the formula when it has happened to me.



Hmmm...

Odd, I use the steps in my other post and it works every time.

----------


## rrcrossman

That worked! I deleted the formula, changed to General, and re-entered the formula

----------


## AliGW

Glad to have helped!

----------


## rdonovan316

Thank you Ali!

----------


## WALTER RIEKEN

Gracias Ali!

----------

